# Does oily skin need moisturizer?



## janetgriselle (May 5, 2011)

I might be asking a really dumb question, but I'm getting mixed answers on this. I have really oily skin, and I wanted to know if moisturizer would just make it worse. If it turns out that I do need moisturizer, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

This is not a dumb question at all.  I've wondered the same thing myself.  I found this article that may be useful to you.  Basically it's saying that yes, oily skin does need moisturizer.  It should be lightweight and quickly absorbed into the skin.  Source

Does oily skin need moisturizer?
Believe it or not, moisturizer is beneficial for oily skin.  Oil or sebum, provides lubrication to the skin, not moisture. Moisturizers are important because they provide ingredients that can be absorbed into the skin. Sebum, on the other hand, comes out of the pores to lubricate the skin, sealing in the moisture. After you cleanse and tone with products designed to combat oil, your skin may be a little dry.  When moisturizer is not used, sebum goes into overproduction; it is making an effort to quickly prevent the loss of the remaining moisture in your skin. This is in addition to the usual overproduction of oil you commonly experience. Moisturizers can reduce the overproduction of oil and minimize an oily appearance. 

Moisturizers that are oil-free, noncomedogenic, and contain salicylic acid help prevent oil build up and moisturizers that create a matte absorb and combat oiliness. Cosmedicine Medi-Matte Oil Control Lotion SPF 20 provides a matte finish and sunscreen. If you still arenâ€™t convinced, consider going a day without moisturizer after using an anti-oil cleanser and toner. Observe how quickly your skin begins to appear oily and how much oil is produced. If you are in the habit of not using a moisturizer, use one and compare.


----------



## Andi (May 5, 2011)

I donÂ´t think there is a set answer to this. If you use a gentle facewash, alcohol-free toner etc (meaning your not drying your skin out by using irritating, drying cleansing products and overproducing oil in return) and your skin is just naturally oily, you donÂ´t need a moisturizer to add moisture. Using a lightweight, oil-free moisturizer doesnÂ´t hurt, but itÂ´s probably not really necessary.

Every skintype does still benefit from ingredients like antioxidants or chemical exfoliants - which tend to come in serum or moisturizer form. So in that case, I would just find a lightweight, oil-free moisturizer that contains the ingredients youÂ´re looking for. A moisturizer that only contains moisturizing ingredients and nothing else is not necessary for oily skin though.


----------



## magosienne (May 6, 2011)

I would concentrate on hydration rather than moisture, from my own experience that's what i needed most when i had oily skin. Anything with too much moisture made my skin look and feel oilier. Use a lightweight moisturizer if you have to use one.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (May 7, 2011)

When you wash your face, regardless of what type of skin you have, you're removing the oil that holds moisture in your skin. So  I think oily skin needs moisturizing, too. It's best to keep your skin clean but well hydrated to keep your oil glands quiet. Make sure to use a good face lotion that's non-comedigenic and oil-free. I use Olay and Neutrogena products and they are all decent.


----------



## gennett21 (May 7, 2011)

From my understanding you are suppose to still use a moisturizer but a oil free one.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 7, 2011)

I have extremely, extremely oily skin.  I can blot my face one minute, and then 5 minutes later, blot and the tissue will be covered in oil...

So basically, in the morning, I would not recommend a moisturizer.  A heavy one is definitely out of the question....What I do after I apply my acne gels and wash my face, is to use Neutrogena sheer sunscreen, because we need to wear sun protection everyday.  This one is NOT oily/greasy, and I actually find it "drinks" up the oil and leaves my face dry BUT at the same time works as a type of sheer "moisturizer".

At night, you definitely should wear a moisturizer, especially if you're like me using so many heavy--duty skin cremes and topicals and oil-free face wash that can be drying to the skin.  And at night, it doesn't really matter if your face gets a little bit more oily than usual because you'll be sleeping...I use Eucerin moisturizer...it's good, doesn't clog pores, kind of light weight..

For oily-skin girls, you need to make sure to moisturize once a day, because as someone mentioned, drying out the skin too bad, will cause your oil glands to react and over-produce oil, only going against what you're trying to achieve...so moisturize at night basically!  We don't need to moisturize 2x a day like people with dry skin because our oils will come out and act as a type of moisturizer during the day..

Hope I helped!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2011)

There is oily skin and then there's oily skin...

I have oily skin and rarely use any moisturizers.

The rare exception is in the winter time. I apply vary thin film of Vaseline on my skin, after a shower. This just helps to trap the moisture from the shower.

There are some moisturizers on the market, that are not suppose to clog pores.

You could try a few and see if they help.

But if they don't, then there is no need to waste your money on moisturizers.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 14, 2011)

@NiquedeJesus: It sounds like a good solution, I just wish it were available in the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks everyone for the advice! I guess my moisturizer search will continue, though I agree with some of you, my skin is already so oily on it's own


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2011)

I agree.  If there are actives that you are wanting to apply to your skin, certain ingredients in the moisturizer can be a vehicle to penetrate into your skin but if you look at what's in a basic moisturizer, its just oils, water and an emulsifier.  I don't think you'd need to apply more oil. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I donÂ´t think there is a set answer to this. If you use a gentle facewash, alcohol-free toner etc (meaning your not drying your skin out by using irritating, drying cleansing products and overproducing oil in return) and your skin is just naturally oily, you donÂ´t need a moisturizer to add moisture. Using a lightweight, oil-free moisturizer doesnÂ´t hurt, but itÂ´s probably not really necessary.
> 
> Every skintype does still benefit from ingredients like antioxidants or chemical exfoliants - which tend to come in serum or moisturizer form. So in that case, I would just find a lightweight, oil-free moisturizer that contains the ingredients youÂ´re looking for. A moisturizer that only contains moisturizing ingredients and nothing else is not necessary for oily skin though.


----------



## towelie (May 16, 2011)

Maybe you could try to use aloe vera gel as moisturizer.I use it in the evening with my acne cream to help with overdrying and it seems to me that it helped regulate oilyness of my skin. I also use Olay Total Effects fragrance free in the morning,it is light.


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2011)

Aloe vera is a good idea, it's suitable for every skintype even sensitive, and it brings moisture without making your face oily.


----------



## divadoll (May 17, 2011)

I find aloe gel alone kinda sticky.  I can't stand it!  Have you tried a toner made from rosewater, glycerine and witchhazel?  You can wipe away some oils but the glycerine will draw some moisture out of the air and on to the skin.  Rosewater also leaves the skin nice and soft.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 18, 2011)

You should use moisturizer yes, but if you want to get rid of some of the oil naturally you can use a little egg white and 1 teaspoon of honey mask for 15 minutes every morning or night. It draws the oil out of the skin as it dries and keeps away blackheads.


----------

